# screen printing booty shorts aka hot shorts hows it done?



## socalfelons (Feb 11, 2008)

I am printing on booty shorts never have and am still a newbie..is there a special technique or a platten used for these or how are they done..any feed back or step by step process would be great its a single color print going on the back side of the short..thanks


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm also a curious newbie. I haven't printed my designs on booty shorts yet, but i will be in maybe less than a week or so. I'm just going to put them on a 16" platen and print them like i would shirts. If anyone has something to offer on this topic from his/her experience specifically about pitfalls and important things to consider, the floor is yours and we're patiently waiting...


----------



## jeffie (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey how we do it is to get regular floor tile cut it so the cheek of one side sets on one tile and the other cheek set on the other with the seem running between the two pieces of tile (the idea is to shim up the pallette to the thickness of the seam in the shorts keep screen & sguegee in contact while "bypassing" the thickness of the seam) then put small squares of tile between screen clamp and screen to keep same off contact. we use this same shim idea for alot of stuff ie; plakets on golf shirts.... hope this helps ...jeff


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Neat idea. I may try this. Thanks.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another question, Jeffie, how about stretch additive? Is it a must that you add this to your ink when doing some 95% cotton/5% spandex shorts?


----------



## jeffie (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, naw we dont put in additives just print em with plactisol we do em for a couple of tanning bed places 2-300 at a time but dont use strech additives....jeff


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Jeffie;
What wholesaler did you use for the booty shorts.Thanks


----------



## 281screenprinter (Mar 4, 2017)

hi guys, very new at this. eager to learn all i can. can anyone please provide any info on where i can find "booty shorts" in bulk. my search online has led me nowhere. tia.


----------



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

if the fabirc is spandex or poly I myself would not recommend plastisol inks unless you add additive and reduce printing through a high mesh.

The shorts will stretch and the ink wont. I printed some a couple days ago, I would also suggest discharge inks but im not familiar with how discharge inks work complete for which fabics. 


If the shorts are cotton id just reduce and high mesh.


----------

